# Supporter Promotion



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Hobby Talk,
How about a little Supporter promotion?
How about a limited time only, pay 20.00 for first year. & the promotion would allow after year pay 30.00 & turn to life time if happy? Just thought may be easyer to make 2 payment . I think will boost supporter members.
I will be first ????
Thanks For considering


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Come on little help with this? Think this would increase membership??
Thanks SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think that if you have a one year subscription and notify Hank that you want to extend it to a complete life membership, you can achieve this by paying the $30.00 additional BEFORE your yearly membership expires.
I think a couple members recently got extended and I know one was on the verge of passing his year.
so, what you are suggesting is likely already in place but just not publicly posted.
I would certainly PM Hank directly with this idea and not rely on his possible noticing this thread.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Hank*

Al,
Thanks i PM`d Hank, see what he says.
SJJ


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Here's what you do.
Hang that $20.00 on the side of your computer with a piece of tape, enjoy Hobbytalk for a year, pull that 20 off add 30 and pay.

I am by far one of the "poorer" people here, I just bit the bullet and payed cuz I enjoy it.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Member*

Hank PM me Back gave me OK, I am a member. as long as I pay 30 more by next year I will be a lifer you guys are stuck with me.
Thanks Hank
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats SJJ


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Shoot... I visited this thread hoping for a discount on a new jock. :tongue:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Add 30 ?? FordCowboy*

How do i add the 30 Hank is not around??? I only have two days left??
Ford Cowboy were are you?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I dont have anything to do with the money end of thing. Wirte the guys here.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php Lendell


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

How about a special addition Slotcars or pup trailer or whatever that is exclusive to HT only members kinda like the DL did. Some of the proceeds go towards your member supporter or lifetime fees. This will ensure our site continues. Love this forum and u guys /gals.

Thought. 

Slotnut


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> I dont have anything to do with the money end of thing. Wirte the guys here.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php Lendell


Ford thanks ,
There is no contact info there? Also i can`t change amount, at that location.
One day left What can i do?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Found contact info at bottom.
Sorry lets see how it goes.
Thanks John F


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

BUMP HELP nice know you guys only hours left.
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jon, why did you wait until the last few days?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Al,
They sent me a notice two days ago.i thought pay pal would be no problem. 
I also thought Ford cow boy was the new hankster. Maybe i will get message.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadly the new Hankster is a investor(s) in the UK. FCB has a really hard time getting through to them, so no telling if they can even be reached.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

SJJ Your not getting kick off. Slotcarman is right.Hank own the board I dont.I wish I could help you out. Lendell


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry iam not blaming no one, I always pay morgage & car payments last minute. I sent them two emails lets see what happens.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Striped of my gold strip. nobody gotten back to me yet?
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

maybe copperhead will enlighten you as to how he was able to make his payment after Hankster was no longer available?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> maybe copperhead will enlighten you as to how he was able to make his payment after Hankster was no longer available?


I "Thought" the gold banner w/ 'Lifetime Memberships"... (???)
but with, or without a gold banner, WE still Love's Ya's :thumbsup:

not making fun of u'r predicament...
just letting U know WE (if Not the $$$NEW$$$ Owner(s)...CARE...):wave:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> I "Thought" the gold banner w/ 'Lifetime Memberships"... (???)
> but with, or without a gold banner, WE still Love's Ya's :thumbsup:
> 
> not making fun of u'r predicament...
> ...




gold banner is lifetime or 25 years, which ever comes first.
sidejobjon was a yearly member who wanted to pay an additional $30.00 to bump up to life.
he didn't do it in time and is now a regular - non-paid - member.
I had been able to bump a few folks from yearly to lifetime before Hankster left with his assistance.

seems to me that copperhead was able to achieve something similar since Hankster left but doesn't seem to be willing to share how with the rest of us! ? ! ? ! ? !

?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Pay pal....pay for The membership your looking for.When mine was paid by another member with PayPal at 2.a.m my membership was on by 6.am(4 hours later or less(I gave him my pass word,went to sleep,woke up in the morning and the membership was on!)that was around New Years...I think the money collecting part of hobbytalk is functional,but still no custom avatar feature fix?:drunkmad):thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ps there is a thread about in swap and sell...I gave everyone on the board play by play in January 2013.I paid a member to do the deed by way of trade


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

alpink said:


> sidejobjon was a yearly member who wanted to pay an additional $30.00 to bump up to life.
> he didn't do it in time and is now a regular - non-paid - member.
> 
> I asked two days before time, but a week later & i still have not heard back from anyone. I sent several emails
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I said it before, and I'll say it again.. Open up a free (YES FREE!!) Photobucket account. Then you can post all the pix you want. Whether you have a standard membership or the deeeluxe, sooner or later you'll run out of space for pictures. When that happens, you'll have to delete something to make room for new ones, and then your posts with those pix lose them. 

If you can upload pix here, you can upload pix on PB. It's actually easier on PB now because you can just highlight all the pictures you want uploaded on your camera software page, and drag them on the PB uploader page. There's tricks to get your links, but we can work that out easy enough. I would suggest making future picture searches easier by creating albums to sort your pix. It's way easier to sort through the album list than sort through 1000+ pix looking for that odd ball custom you did a year ago. 

Also, the odds are slim you'll run out of space on PB, but if you do, you simply need to create a new account. Yahoo passwords are easy enough to come by! Just make sure you remember it, so if you forget your password, you have access to the email to reset it.

I know you wanted that gold band, and the perks (the ones that still work, anyways) of being a lifer, but there's still issues the new management have yet to fix here, and as you've seen, customer service leaves something to be desired. Seriously, I mean, they can't even answer an email, and it's about you throwing them money!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what joeLED said


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Joe(scm)how do you move pic from photobucket to ht???thats why I'm still posting thumbnails,and which of the picture link #s do you use?lets end my mini pics nightmare today!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang on. I'll write down the whole procedure. To make posting pix easier, you need to change a couple settings.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

First off, you need to open PB in a new tab. A new webpage works too, but multiple tabs are easier to switch back and forth.

On your PB page, click your name (top right) and select User Settings.

Right over the "head silouette", click the tab for "Albums".

Check the "Direct Link", the "IMG Code", and check the box for "Turn on easy linking mode". 

Then click "Customize Upload Options", and choose the size of your pix you'll be posting. I use 1024 X 768. Not too big, not too small.

Then click SAVE, and your PB will have the two links shown with each picture. 

The top one (Direct Link) is good for posting up a link in chat.
The lower one (IMG Code) is the one for posting pix on a thread. 

To copy the link, simply left click the one you want, it will highlight, and then right click it and click "copy". Then you simply right click and click "paste" right in the body of the post you want your pix in. I usually put a couple spaces (click "enter" between IMG codes so the pix don't run together. 

Remember, it's easier to search through albums, than to comb through 1000+ pictures. Make albums for all your new uploads!! Just make sure when you go to upload pix, you pick the album you want them in first!!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks scm..http://very fast help...how to post big pic's.:thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> I dont have anything to do with the money end of thing. Wirte the guys here.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php Lendell


Lendell,
I don`t mean to give you more work but is there a differant Email? Nobody got back to me yet?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

John, at this rate ....
even if you get a reply and an email address to send $50.00 to ...
do you have confidence they will actually perform the functions necessary to give you your GOLD band and allow the perks that come with membership?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

This is getting scary, what would i do with out you guys? 30 $ i payed 20 $.
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've said it before elsewhere, and it's worth repeating. Under Hank's control, Hobbytalk ran smoothly, with minimal glitches, with enough band width to maintain proper site performance, and without the ads. I don't know if the ads are still present, since I use Adblock plus to block them. With the money going to Hank, I knew the funds were supporting the site, and used to keep the lights on. If it was Hank's show, I would wholeheartedly endorse membership. 

Under the new management, I can't. When they won't even answer an email regarding someone volunteering to send money to them tells you something. To them, HT is just another money generator via ads. If your email was addressed from a company named Twinkydinks, and it regarded an ad where kids could colorize your own personal unicorn for a fee, they would have answered it on the spot. For anything else, I don't think they care. 

The poll sorted out the issue regarding non members selling in swap and sell, so it's a moot point. Other than maybe a higher picture hosting amount, and a higher PM capacity, I see no benefit to going lifetime, or even paying for the year. The biggest perk is still messed up, being the custom avatar. 

Under Hank's management, the stuff worked and you felt like you were getting something for your investment. Now, not so much.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Save that money you want to send hobbytalk!!!its a computer run place!!! If had known the custom avatar was not going to be working I would have my kept cars!!! You don't need to pay to be down .......If your here you are down!(everyone welcome).:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

copperhead71 said:


> Save that money you want to send hobbytalk!!!its a computer run place!!! If had known the custom avatar was not going to be working I would have my kept cars!!! You don't need to pay to be down .......If your here you are down!(everyone welcome).:thumbsup:


I'm hearing conflicting reports, that the NEW Owners are located in; 
Florida (??) &/or the UK (England/British)..(??).. :freak:

either way, almost no, if any, contact seems 2B able 2 B made with "Them",
over anything (???) 

"Technically" (legal ??), "IF" u are/were a paid member of any ranking...
it has "Possibly" become Null & Void, due to being under "New Management"

not saying "4-SURE", 
but it w/ be nice 2 know the facts ....(??)

Bubba 123  :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When I paid my membership this last time, it went to the UK.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought you had stepped up to a lifetime membership from a yearly when Hankster was still running this show?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I only paid for a year Al. Either someone kicked in the balance or I had paid enough consecutive years to get bumped from annual to lifetime ( I was just a blue name for the first week as I recall). No one has ever let me know they did this for me, though I have an idea who.  My Paypal showed the recipient of my payment as being in the UK. At the time, Hank was still active on the boards during this transitional period, in an advisory kind of way, though control of the site was given to the new owners. This is why someone was able to deal with him as far as membership manipulation. I believe the reason FL comes into the picture now is that is where Hank moved when he retired.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I only paid for a year Al. Either someone kicked in the balance or I had paid enough consecutive years to get bumped from annual to lifetime ( I was just a blue name for the first week as I recall). No one has ever let me know they did this for me, though I have an idea who.  My Paypal showed the recipient of my payment as being in the UK. At the time, Hank was still active on the boards during this transitional period, in an advisory kind of way, though control of the site was given to the new owners. This is why someone was able to deal with him as far as membership manipulation. I believe the reason FL comes into the picture now is that is where Hank moved when he retired.


ok,...that explains a lot !!! :thumbsup:

BIG Ty,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> I dont have anything to do with the money end of thing. Wirte the guys here.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php Lendell


Lendell,
Is there a differant Email ? I never got a reply, sevearl trys.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I send a letter out for you. Let me see if I get some help. 9/19/2013 lendell


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks
Sorry to be pain
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Lendell,
I guess nothing? I miss the perks.
SJJ


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

i got no e-mail. let me try something . i will make a call .


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Lendell,
Thanks i know you must be busy enough.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I PM the Griffworks. Hope this works
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I notice that this page 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php

is still available on my User Control panel.
being that I am already a lifetime paid member I am not about to click on the choices, but they appear to still be there.

sidejobjon, have you tried either of the choices on that page?

.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php?do=order

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php?do=order

will this work?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Al,
Thats what was sent to me a couple days before the year ended. Only gives $ 20 a year or $ 50 life choices. So i aked how to send $30 Never got answer.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jon, you are well beyond being able to get a lifetime membership for an additional $30.00 because you waited too long to request that. 

using nearly all of a year long membership and then asking to be able to upgrade to a lifetime membership for a discount is, I think, expecting too much.

why did you wait until your year long membership was nearly expired to request an upgrade to lifetime?

.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Al, you already nailed the poor guy w/a similar question in post #15. 
SJJ had replies in posts #16 & 19. Good luck SJJ, I hope you prevail! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very, very interesting


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Hank PM me Back gave me OK, I am a member. as long as I pay 30 more by next year I will be a lifer you guys are stuck with me.
> Thanks Hank
> SJJ


Al,
Read the dates here. It was before 1 year.
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*dates?*

yes, John, I am wrong and Hankster said you had up to one year from Aug 28 2012 to upgrade.

too bad he isn't here to back that up.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

AL,
Yes i was good for 1 year, with the twenty, Hankster gave me 1 year to pay the 30. I just tryed to PM Hankster maybe he will help . Bigger problem here nobody contacts back from HT. Just Lendel & Grif & they can`t get respose.
SJJ


----------

